# Fencing Installation



## Capegoat (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi All,

We are going to start putting up some fencing shortly for our 2 Nigerian Dwarf wethers (getting them soon!!! :wahoo: )

We've decided to go with Non-Climb Horse fence, from TSC, 48" tall. The vertical spacing is 2", and it is woven wire. We looked at it in store recently and it seemed pretty heavy duty and durable. 

We are going to start by enclosing a 50' x 50' area. We have room to fence in some other areas later on. They will also have an additional closed in pen area directly off their house.

Our question is, we are planning on using the super heavy duty t-posts. Should we put wooden posts at the corners, and on either side of the gate?

Does anyone else use this fencing? Do you think it will work for 2 Nigerians? Over-kill? Under-kill?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! :kidblack:

Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use the heavy posts with wedge loc components for the corners. Some of my wedge loc pieces are 14 years old and still working great. The really nice thing is that you can take everything apart and reused it else where. I have a post puller as well for moving pens to clean areas. I really like the whole system. http://www.wedgeloc.com/

If you'd like I can go take some pics.


----------



## Capegoat (Feb 3, 2014)

Pics would be great! No rush. Sounds like a good idea!



goathiker said:


> I use the heavy posts with wedge loc components for the corners. Some of my wedge loc pieces are 14 years old and still working great. The really nice thing is that you can take everything apart and reused it else where. I have a post puller as well for moving pens to clean areas. I really like the whole system. http://www.wedgeloc.com/
> 
> If you'd like I can go take some pics.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the same woven-wire fencing, though at 72" for my standards and it is holding up very well. I think overkill is better than underkill when it comes to goat fencing. I live right next to a highway, so no jumping was important to me. Sounds like a great plan. Good luck!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I feel the same way..overkill all the way! We are installing new areas this year and are doing the No Climb in the new buck pen and what I am already calling the "naught pen" for the goats that won't stay in the electric. Most of our goats respect the electric but as our herd grows we are getting more and more "naughties" and I've had it!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh shoot, I forgot those photos. I'll be sure to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Capegoat (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi All,

We got the fence all put up! We did use the wedge loc brackets for the corners and on either side of the gate, and they seem good and strong. We are going to make a couple of modifications but overall the fence seems good and solid! We used our tractor to hold the tension while we put the clips on, and that worked well.

Now... to build the gate! (and the goat barn!!!)

Thanks for you help everyone! :goattruck:


----------



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

I would recommend that you add a hot wire. Put it at a height equal to the mid point of the goats height. If your goats are at all like mine they will want to rub on the no-climb knots. Over time this will cause the fence to cup at the rub point and lift at the bottom. Good Luck


----------

